
Higgs boson 'hints' also seen by US lab - joelhaus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14266358
======
itrackmine
If anyone is interested, this is a great book for the hobbyist curious about
this sort of thing: "The Fabric of the Cosmos: Space, Time, and the Texture of
Reality" by Brian Greene

